# 92 stanza throwout bearing.......



## dreamteam (Jul 29, 2005)

Purchased a 92 stanza, the clutch was recently replaced.
There is a grinding noise coming from the tranny/clutch area.
It increases with speed, but not as much with rpm.
I am leaning toward the bearing.
Anyone else ???


----------



## de2r (Aug 6, 2005)

Grinding .... or clicking? Does it disappear at load? Does it sound whether the clutch is engaged or not when the car is in motion?


----------



## dreamteam (Jul 29, 2005)

definitely not clicking, grinding, like metal on metal.
there all the time , worse when clutch is in.


----------

